# Vallarta - Summer Honey Moon - Getaway



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello Board, 
I hope all is well and I hope to get some great travel ideas. I am getting married this summer and we are planning our honey money (we are thinking Vallarta). I am thinking a week at an all-inclusive.

Does anyone recomend any resorts or idea? Do you suggest any other ideas like renting a house near the beach? Maybe go to a beach off the mainline?

Hope all is well, happy friday

Un Saludo


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

If you have the money...the Four Seasons Punta Mita would be my first choice. I don't think they have all-inclusive packages though. Another choice would be the Vallarta Palace in Nuevo Vallarta, is IS all-inclusive and very nice. Or the Dreams Vallarta on the south end of the bay.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Just one caveat: PV is hot and humid in August, it is also the rainy season which means you can expect rain in the evenings. 

Don't get me wrong - I LOVE PV, just check out the Weather Underground, oh and if you get to Marina Vallarta Cafe Tacuba-Victor's Place: Great food, if Victor is there he will share tequila with you, and you can ask for a Cohiba for after dinner, we love it. You will hear about Puerto Bella, also in the marina. Being from NYC, the Italian food there was not the same. If you have a place to eat in, find one of the chicken roasting places and get a dinner, El Pechugon, fantastic!

Have a great time. Oh, Vallarta Adventures has a lot of tours and stuff, one of the hokey-est and therefore fun is "Rhythms of the Night", boat trip, booze, dinner, show, another boat trip home, more booze...hokey but fun!

Congrats on your wedding!


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

As for accommodations, you can find weekly rentals a VRBO, a website, and make inquires into places like the Bay View Grand, a condo/apartment complex in Marina Vallarta, (our friend has a 3 BR on the 10th floor there, I think they rent it), so there are alternatives to the Hotel Zone. Of course, it is up to you - but you will enjoy PV.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

My head hurts a little as you went from all inclusive resort, to house rental to beach off the beaten path. Really a little confused understanding what you are really looking for.
As stated, beaches that time of year are hot, humid and prone to afternoon showers which are usually a blessing.
Do you want a resort, a rental house in place like PV, a place in a less crowded beach area, or an open to beach that may be cooler?


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

If it were me , I would try the VRBO site or try to rent a timeshare . Lots of bang for the buck and no need to pay $30 for breakfast everyday if you have a fridge and stove top . 

The weather is going to be extremely uncomfortable , but you can still have a good time if you use your time wisely and the bride is not on the pampered side . If she is , she will hate you for taking her there for her honeymoon.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh, come on! A rental for a honeymoon? Do you want him to get his wife used to cooking and cleaning from the first day?

Trust me, Sandals Vallarta or the Vallarta Palace are both great choices for a honeymoon.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

johnmex said:


> Oh, come on! A rental for a honeymoon? Do you want him to get his wife used to cooking and cleaning from the first day?
> 
> Trust me, Sandals Vallarta or the Vallarta Palace are both great choices for a honeymoon.


I think you mean that her husband shouldn't have to cook on the honeymoon. Right?:tongue1:


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

It's all about the convenience and roomy feeling of a 1200 sq. ft. condo . A 160 sq. ft. room is completely different . It's often easier to have a bowl of cereal and head for the beach or a day trip . Otherwise , you have to spend an extra hour . If she doesn't like that idea , she definitely won't be happy with the 100 degree rain . My wife and I were in Cancun in September and I made a few sandwiches during the week. The cleaning was done by the staff . My wife spent nearly 3 minutes making oatmeal one day .


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Do you think we're scared away our newlyweds yet? It has been such a long time since I have been a newlywed that I don't know what the rules are. There is a question, do you see Puerto Vallarta being as lively as being in Cabo?


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> Do you think we're scared away our newlyweds yet? It has been such a long time since I have been a newlywed that I don't know what the rules are. There is a question, do you see Puerto Vallarta being as lively as being in Cabo?



It's been a while since I was married . In those days we were poor and things like A/C and money were scarce . Now a days it seems like most brides get the finest of everything as long as someone else is paying for it . 

In that case , if I where her , I would delay the honeymoon to October and chose Cabo over PV .


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

jasavak said:


> It's been a while since I was married . In those days we were poor and things like A/C and money were scarce . Now a days it seems like most brides get the finest of everything as long as someone else is paying for it .
> 
> In that case , if I where her , I would delay the honeymoon to October and chose Cabo over PV .


I can agree totally with your second point, the first is up to the couple. My son will be married in November and they are waiting till next spring to go Geo-caching in Europe for their honeymoon - I can't see them in the mold of your first paragraph, but then every one is different and no one is really wrong.


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> My head hurts a little as you went from all inclusive resort, to house rental to beach off the beaten path. Really a little confused understanding what you are really looking for.
> As stated, beaches that time of year are hot, humid and prone to afternoon showers which are usually a blessing.
> Do you want a resort, a rental house in place like PV, a place in a less crowded beach area, or an open to beach that may be cooler?


Hello conklinwh! Sorry for the confusion. We are set on going to Vallarta because it is close to Guadalajara. After reading all the posts, I think an all inclusive is what we will go with (who wants to cook and clean on their honey moon?!) 

As far as the other options, I think they would be great vacation ideas down the road! We'll have to pick a better time of the year as well. The reason I asked about another beach is because its not fun swimming in vallarta, the waters and sand are too rough. 

Thanks everyone for the ideas and chatter! We'll keep you posted!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Balboa said:


> Hello conklinwh! Sorry for the confusion. We are set on going to Vallarta because it is close to Guadalajara. After reading all the posts, I think an all inclusive is what we will go with (who wants to cook and clean on their honey moon?!)
> 
> As far as the other options, I think they would be great vacation ideas down the road! We'll have to pick a better time of the year as well. The reason I asked about another beach is because its not fun swimming in vallarta, the waters and sand are too rough.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the ideas and chatter! We'll keep you posted!


Have a wonderful honeymoon, Balboa.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

My son and his wife waited a year and a half, because they bought a new house just before they got married.

They're finally going on their honeymoon next month. They got married by a judge, on a Friday afternoon in his chambers, in the middle of a snowstorm.

What was paid for by anyone other than them was the photographer; our gift, and the teeny little wedding cake, a gift from my daughter in law's friend. 

Of the two weddings in our family, so far, the bride and groom have contributed greatly to the cost, and both families have helped with the rest, for their modest, but beautiful, weddings.

Are there entitled brides? Of course, just as there are entitled grooms. But the rule, these days, is that weddings are later in life, after both partners have developed earning power, and the couple contributes, or, in many cases, pays for the entire thing.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Balboa, expect that PV a good option for all inclusive. Places like Zihuatenejo have more protected harbor but less in all inclusives as well as excitement on the honeymoon.


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

Balboa said:


> Hello conklinwh! Sorry for the confusion. We are set on going to Vallarta because it is close to Guadalajara. After reading all the posts, I think an all inclusive is what we will go with (who wants to cook and clean on their honey moon?!)
> 
> As far as the other options, I think they would be great vacation ideas down the road! We'll have to pick a better time of the year as well. The reason I asked about another beach is because its not fun swimming in vallarta, the waters and sand are too rough.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the ideas and chatter! We'll keep you posted!




You are correct about the shortage of good beach in PV . If you are looking for nice beaches and all inclusive I would chose Nuevo Vallarta .


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

jasavak said:


> You are correct about the shortage of good beach in PV . If you are looking for nice beaches and all inclusive I would chose Nuevo Vallarta .


Which brings us back full circle to my post. The Vallarta Palace is very nice. Another choice would be Grand Velas Riviera Nayarit. They are both in Nuevo Vallarta. .

The beach at Dreams Vallarta is nice also. (This hotel used to be the Camino Real.)

Edit, according to their website, the Vallarta Palace is undergoing a name change to the Hard Rock Hotel Vallarta. Maybe it is not the best choice anymore...


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

For AI, there are many fine choices. In town, Los Arcos, Buenaventura, Villa Premier. Then there is the Hotel Zone, then the Marina, and finally, NV. For beach, I would pick NV. For action, I would pick in town.


----------

